# Lost a co-worker



## coloradoemt (May 10, 2006)

Terrible day for my company. Allthough 2 co-workers survived, one did not. Here is one link

http://www.emsnetwork.org/artman/publish/article_21873.shtml.

If anyone would like to have a live view go to Channel 4 news Denver for the video. 

My thoughts and prayers for the families involved.


----------



## fm_emt (May 10, 2006)

Ugh. I'm awfully sorry to hear about that. :-(


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 10, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers are with the immediate family and the EMS family as well.

Peace,
R/r 911


----------



## Wingnut (May 10, 2006)

Prayers, well wishes and good thoughts out to all.


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2006)

I'm sorry for your lost Colorado.  Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 10, 2006)

WOW....Very sorry.  Many prayers to you and everyone your way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 11, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 11, 2006)

*My husband and I are grieved at your loss, thoughts and prayers to all of you.*


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2006)

Sorry for your company's loss.


----------



## joemt (May 11, 2006)

I saw the story yesterday.... so sorry for your loss.  All of your EMS family here is keeping you and your EMS family there, in our hearts and thoughts.


----------



## MMiz (May 13, 2006)

I saw this yesterday but got caught up in the news, got sad, and left the computer.  I'm sorry for your loss.  My thoughts are with you and your service.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 13, 2006)

I got this via the NAEMT...



> Sent via the NAEMT-L mailing list and never
> sent unsolicited. Please see message footer for
> unsubscribe directions.
> ======================================================
> ...


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2006)

Sounds like a typical 22-year-old driver... espicially in EMS... He's pled down voilations that would have been "moving violations" to "non-moving" violations. I've seen some folks arond the Fire Co be cut similar breaks by the local PD...

Other companies have similar policies... The "Large National Ambulance Co" that I work Per Diem at is confusing... no more than X many moving violations, X many at-fault accidents, etc... with no more than Y total incidents... Seems well-thought-out and won't keep someone from employment for 1 or 2 stupid mistakes.

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (May 14, 2006)

Thankyou all for the well wishes. Our nurse was laid to rest yesterday. She recieved a full EMS type escort. 

I just wanted to point out one thing. If the ambulance actually rear ended the 18 wheeler, why do  you think the front end is so pulled away from the box? My experience tells me the front end should be pushed into the pt compartment.

Thanks again all of you!!


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2006)

coloradoemt said:
			
		

> I just wanted to point out one thing. If the ambulance actually rear ended the 18 wheeler, why do you think the front end is so pulled away from the box? My experience tells me the front end should be pushed into the pt compartment.


Maybe extrication and/or removal from the other vehicle?

No one will know what happened until the PD release whatever they do for accident reports... and even then, there might be un-answered questions.


----------



## podmedic@mac.com (May 16, 2006)

*Thoughts and Prayers*

I'll keep all of you and the families of those lost in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2006)

Just thought I'd post an update:



> A 22-year-old ambulance driver will be charged in the deaths of two people and the injuries of two others including a pregnant woman following a crash on Interstate-70 in May, authorities announced today.
> 
> Christopher M. Larusso will be charged with two counts of careless driving causing the deaths of two women including a paramedic and two counts of careless driving causing serious bodily injury, said Eric Wynn, spokesman for the Colorado State Patrol.
> 
> The four misdemeanor charges, which could carry maximum penalties of a year in jail and a $1,000 fine, will be filed in Washington County District Court, Wynn said today.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 26, 2006)

my condolences


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that picture is so hard to look at.  My thoughts and prayers to you and your service.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice to see that he is going to be charged and held accountable for his stupid and immature actions. Maybe some jail time will allow him solace to think a little bit....................


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2006)

*Thoughts and prayers to you, the families....everyone! :sad: *


----------

